
Review of Hackmud – a MMO hacking game - Gray0Ed
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2016/09/27/hackmud-review/
======
glaberficken
So curious to try this out, think I will buy it this weekend.

The RPS review is a great read. An excerpt:

 _" So few games are capable of putting humans together like this in a den of
villainy and letting them become slowly corrupted or instantaneously redeemed.
Hackmud does this and does it very well. It is like the early internet it so
perfectly mimics: a world of confusion, paranoia and possibility."_

